# Grooming the neck



## vleffingwell (Jan 12, 2011)

Start without a tennis ball.... LOL!! And no clippers! I use a little dog gel (very little) and blow dry down using thinning shears sparingly under the coat to remove the puffiness and on the very tips of the fluffy ends to get the nice visual results. 
Others probably do it different but I'm just starting and learning as I go! Good luck, sure is pretty!!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

I like a more natural look, so I prefer the way your dog looks now (he's very handsome) to the style in the first picture.


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

TheZ's said:


> I like a more natural look, so I prefer the way your dog looks now (he's very handsome) to the style in the first picture.


I agree. I wouldn't use thinning sheers. Maybe try a fine 000 comb


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Trim a golden??? Why??


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

He looks perfect the way he is. The first picture looks too much like a lab.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I second Jessie's Girl, newport & The Z's.


----------



## crazy daisy (Jul 3, 2011)

Looks like has some sort of hair product.

The ruff around the neck one of the features that makes a golden... a golden


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Sorry i can't give you advice, I just wanted to say I love how your boy looks now.


----------

